
Ask HN: What are major upcoming software conferences for 2017? - rvalue
Leaning more towards software engineering and software architecture based themes.
======
swonderl
Red Hat Summit is May 2-4:
[https://www.redhat.com/en/summit/2017](https://www.redhat.com/en/summit/2017)

